# Galaxy released the hostages



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Three does and a buck for SG La Buena Vida Starburst Galaxy VEEE 91 by Wolfivan Undeniable Charm. They're pretty little things.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww how adorable! Please put their pictures and add to our numbers on the 2022 Kidding Tally. That way everyone can see them! Thankyou


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Look at those cuties. You must add to the 2022 tally


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Adorable!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww what cute babies🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow. They are so beautiful!!  Love all the different colors/patterns she gave you! 🤩


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

So pretty! She gave you a variety pack LOL


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Adorable! 🥰


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

They are beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pies!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

The cutest hostages I have ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So sweet and cute! ️Congrats!


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Congratulations! Are all doing well?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## K9Queen (Sep 22, 2021)

Beautiful babies  congratulations!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're doing well. The smallest doe kid worried me a bit, she wasn't quite as vigorous as the others, and it was the coldest day of the year for us, 19° last night. So I brought her in, and a sister. I usually give them a couple days to get colostrum before I pull them, but I have my frozen stash. She's got a good appetite and suck reflex, so she'll be fine.


Emrcornerranch said:


> Congratulations! Are all doing well?


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good news! Good Job!!!!


----------



## Calistar (Jan 16, 2017)

Let me know if you're planning any road trips to California and feel like offloading one of those cuties! I love their grandsire Feldspar Matrix 🥰


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm (Jun 14, 2021)

Cuteness overload, what a fun variety pack of colors!!! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Calistar said:


> Let me know if you're planning any road trips to California and feel like offloading one of those cuties! I love their grandsire Feldspar Matrix 🥰


 Me too. La Buena Vida breeds gorgeous goats. I have four LBV does, and all but one have him in their pedigree. I tend to hoard my Galaxy daughters, but I don't know if I can justify keeping three.


----------

